
Microplastics Find Their Way into Your Gut, a Pilot Study Finds - beerlord
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/22/health/microplastics-human-stool.html
======
beerlord
Reload in incognito mode if you have reached your article limit, or read the
same topic at the Guardian:

[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/oct/22/micropla...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/oct/22/microplastics-
found-in-human-stools-for-the-first-time)

